# humid box?



## techhousejunkie (Dec 3, 2007)

should the humid box be on the hotter side of the tank or the cooler side?


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2007)

It's best to have more than 1 hide. At least one on each side of the tank is recommended.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 3, 2007)

my humid box is clear is that alright or should i put the moss in both hides??


----------

